

13 Sure Signs Your Landing Page is a Turn-Off - german
http://www.anywired.com/13-sure-signs-your-landing-page-is-a-turn-off/44/

======
xirium
From the article: "Exclamation marks travel in packs."

Remember: Five exclamation marks is a sign of lunacy!!!!!

Also, the semicolon is the pennant of a dimwit; a waffler. (
[http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg15020356.400-forum--
ho...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg15020356.400-forum--how-to-pack-
a-verbal-punch.html) )

